

Amazon Upgrade: a really useful idea that nobody has heard of - camtarn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jan/15/amazon-upgrade-google

======
camtarn
I've been wanting a feature like this for absolutely ages - I keep wanting to
do a full-text search of books I only own in physical format. Strange to find
that someone has already implemented it, but that it never really took off. It
would be great if someone launched something like this now that e-readers are
much more mainstream.

